# Earlex SS77 Steam Generator



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the rewiew 
and for sharing some shopfun with your daughter

Dennis


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

What all comes with the steamer and what extras, if any, did you have to provide besides making the steambox itself? Is there a size limitation to how much water it can boil? 
And for those of us whose tool budget consists of change from under the couch cushions - how affordable is it? 
Thanks!


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

JustJoe, 
It comes with everything but the steam box. It even has an adapter to connect the supplied hose to the steam box. I think I read somewhere that the 1.3 gallon tank will keep a 6"x6"x48" box at 212 for 2 hours. It sells for $69 on amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/Earlex-SS77USSG-Steam-Generator/dp/B005JRF43M I bought mine at WIA for the show special price.

If the Woodworking Show will be in your area you can get the show discount and tell Sam that Jeff sent you. He may not know who that is but it would be fun to see him try to figure it out.


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

This is on sale at Woodcraft.com until January 25 for 59.99. That's a great price.
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2084003/36236/earlex-steam-generator-for-bending-wood.aspx


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Jeff, I do know you. Just wanted you to know that I posted this to the Earlex FB page. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Earlex/257109378831
Sam


----------

